# تشخيص اعطال الحساسات في القير الاتماتيك



## البيضاني اليمني (16 سبتمبر 2012)

:28:اريد اعرف كيفية نضام الحساسات في القير الاتماتيك وكيف عملها تدريجينا وعندما يحصل عطل في القير وعندما تضيئ لمبة oo\ff


----------



## لهيب العبيدي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اولا التتشخيص يكون عن طريق الجهاز الفحص الخاص (الكومبيوتر)تحدد اذا كان الحساس اواحدى جوزات الكير هي العاطله فا الحساس هذا يحدده الجهاز واذا كنت تريد طريقه الفحص اولا هناك جهاز خاص للفحص جميع الحساسات سؤا كان كير اومحرك ثانيا فحص مبدئي وهذه الطريقه الحساس يعتمد اما على الطرق او على الحث ويكون السيارات ذو ثلاث اقطاب احدها يكون سالب والثاني موجب ويحمل5فولت والثالث يكون اشاره يوصل القرأه للكمبيوتر السياره فتسطيع انتقرأ الاشاره بمصباح للد الصغير 3فولت يبن للك الضربه العمود عند الطرق او الحث .ارجوقد وصللت الفكره


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مثل ما تفضل به الاخ من قبل عن طريق اجهزة الفحص


----------



## فقيه العرب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لا اعرف اخي


----------



## mostafa yousry (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ياجماعة انا عايز جدول صيانات مرسيدس باص 350 و 404


----------

